# Dandelions?



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

So... I've known for a long time that Rocky is a little wrong in the head. But... this is a new stretch even for him.

He has taken to eating the tops off of dandelions. Just the flower. And only the bright yellow ones. He likes them so much, I can pluck one and use it as a treat and get him to do dang near anything for it.

My question... is it safe for him to be eating dandelion flowers?

...fricking hippie flower child


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't see it being a problem, but be cautious about which you let him eat, don't want him eating one where the grass has been treated recently to kill them.

Snoopy says "if it comes out the ground, it can be eaten"


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

I used to have a pet rabbit and one of her favorite things was dandelion flowers. I'm sure plenty of wild critters eat them too. And you can buy dandelions greens in the grocery store. I've never seen dandelions on a list of things that were harmful to dogs.... so unless you notice your dog is sick, or a little off, it's probably ok. Just don't go overboard with them, as I've read they are a diuretic on this site... http://www.altnature.com/gallery/Dandelion.htm (and i have no idea how valid this information is)


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My daughters pet guinea pig lived for dandelions. She has since passed away and I don't know what to do with all my flowers. Can I mail them to you?


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Bearded dragons Luuuuuv dandees... i believe the entire plant is, not just the flower is harmless


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dandelions are excellent for the liver function. The heads contain lecithin, which the body uses to construct myelin.(that's why they're yellow)



> Not only are the fritters delicious, the dandelion flowers are good for your heart. Dandelion flower tea can help relieve pain from headaches, menstrual cramps, backaches, stomachaches and depression. The rest of the plant (greens and roots) has nourishing, healing properties as well. So, once you’ve fallen in love with the flowers, consider seeking out further information and enjoy blowing her white seeds and making your wishes, knowing that you’re spreading seeds of health throughout your neighbourhood.


Here's a recipe for dandelion fritters.

http://www.learningherbs.com/dandelion_recipes.html


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

my mom put dandilion greens in salads, I hadn't thought of that in years. you have to use the baby ones when the plant has no flowers, or they are BITTER. the flowers are kinda sweet. everything on a dandilion is completely eddible. it is the roots that are a dirurettic(sp?). they do have manny good properties.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats great to know! I'm always paranoid about Cody trying to eat those things.

Be thankful Rocky isn't like my roommates min pin... she loves to snip the heads right off of their beautiful tulips! Maybe the prettier the flower, the tastier the treat?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Chicster said:


> Thats great to know! I'm always paranoid about Cody trying to eat those things.
> 
> Be thankful Rocky isn't like my roommates min pin... she loves to snip the heads right off of their beautiful tulips! Maybe the prettier the flower, the tastier the treat?


He goes after any and all flowers, it's just that I let him have the dandees


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Some people use dandelions in salads, don't they?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

This has to do with dandelions, but is slightly OT.

When Reno was about 6/7 months old, it was his first Spring/Summer. He was experiencing all the wonders of nature... trying to catch birds... eating bumble bees, all the fun things puppies do. 

He ate a dandelion one day and very promptly decided that _yellow doesn't taste very good! _  Wish I had a camera in hand because the look on his face was priceless....

Sorry, just had to interject.....


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Dandelions (Taraxacum officinale) are safe to eat. The leaves from the Dandelion contains choline which helps with liver support. Dandelions are rich in beta-carotene, iron, magnesium, zinc potassium, manganese, copper, choline, and calcium. They also contain vitamins C, A, D and B-complexes. Some say that Dandelions contain more calcium than milk (I don't know how much of that is true). Dandelions are a good source of fiber. 

In humans the plant helps with the gall bladder, urinary disorders, chronic joint diseases, gastrointestinal disorders, and some skin conditions. 

There was a small research done that indicated that dandelions can treat pneumonia, bronchitis, and other respiratory disorders in humans.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wish the grew here. I'd love a lawn full of wishes.


----------

